# Leichtes 26 Zoll Komplettrad ???



## steff76 (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

bin momentan auf der suche nach einem halbwegs leichten 26 Zoll Komplettrad. Rahmengröße sollte 13 - 14 Zoll sein. 
Gibt es da noch irgendein Geheimtipp? Irgendwie finde ich nichts ausser den (schweren) üblichen Verdächtigen von Cube, Stevens etc.

Grüße
Steff76


----------



## schwarzerRitter (15. August 2013)

Frog Bikes http://www.frogbikes.com/lightweight-kids-bikes/frog73.aspx 
Isla http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn26.html
Poison http://www.poison-bikes.de/deutsch/Mountainbikes/Hardtail-_teilgefedert_-26-Zoll/Zyankali-Size-Zero/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (16. August 2013)

Nicht unbedingt Geheimtip, aber viele Hersteller haben auch Damenmodelle mit kleineren Rahmengroessen und/oder tieferem Oberrohr.
Manchmal auch nicht in Pink und ohne Bluemchendekor 

Sind aber aus unerfindlichen Gruenden oft schlechter ausgestattet und schwerer als  vergleichbare Maennermodelle


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Racemaxx 26


----------



## steff76 (16. August 2013)

Servus,

Racemaxx und Poison wären schon ne Option nur die Preise überzeugen 
mich nocht nicht .

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Leicht und günstig ist schwierig, es sind halt schon die Räder für Erwachsene. Was ist denn dein Preislimit?


----------



## Y_G (16. August 2013)

you get what you pay for...


----------



## superseven77 (16. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> you get what you pay for...


 
Hallo zusammen

dem Satz braucht man nix hinzuzufügen.
Sonst hätten wir ja auch Langeweile.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## steff76 (16. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Leicht und günstig ist schwierig, es sind halt schon die Räder für Erwachsene. Was ist denn dein Preislimit?



Ja die Probleme kenn ich schon vom 24 Zoll, es sieht wohl wieder ganz nach Selbstaufbau aus.

Grüße
Steff76


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

steff76 schrieb:


> es sieht wohl wieder ganz nach Selbstaufbau aus.


Wenn du irgendwo einen leichten 13" Rahmen siehst, sag bitte Bescheid. Ob man aber bei Selbstaufbau viel Geld sparen kann? Ich habe da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 



superseven77 schrieb:


> Sonst hätten wir ja auch Langeweile.


Oder einfach mehr geradelt???


----------



## superseven77 (16. August 2013)

Selbstbau...........teuer?
Das rechne ich solange schön bis es mir gefällt. 

Nee, aber im Ernst, klar wird das teurer wie am Anfang gedacht.
Trotzdem steht das nächste Projekt schon in der Werkstatt.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff76 (16. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwo einen leichten 13" Rahmen siehst, sag bitte Bescheid.



Bisher kenne ich nur den Poison in 13 Zoll, Gewicht laut Poison ca. 1.600 g, roh (ohne Lack) in mittlerer Größe.

Kennt jemand sonst noch 13 Zoll Rahmen bzw. Bezugsquellen?


Grüße
Steff76


----------



## trolliver (21. August 2013)

Das ist der teurere von Poison. Es gibt ja noch den günstigeren Ethanol mit 1800g. Bei Ebay verkauft jemand Wildthing Rahmen in XS, allerdings ohne Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## Floh (21. August 2013)

Cube Access WLS (Frauenmodell) gibt es in 13 Zoll. Wiegt aber 12,3 kg.


----------



## rboncube (23. August 2013)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Selbstbau...........teuer?
> Das rechne ich solange schön bis es mir gefällt.
> 
> Nee, aber im Ernst, klar wird das teurer wie am Anfang gedacht.
> ...



Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt teurer als ein fertiges, schweres Komplettrad werden werden. Habe meinem Sohn ein 26er aufgebaut aus günstigen Neuteilen und aus meiner Restekiste. Ergebniss kann sich denke ich sehen lassen. 9,5kg für 850 Euro.





Gruß René


----------



## superseven77 (23. August 2013)

rboncube schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt teurer als ein fertiges, schweres Komplettrad werden werden. Habe meinem Sohn ein 26er aufgebaut aus günstigen Neuteilen und aus meiner Restekiste. Ergebniss kann sich denke ich sehen lassen. 9,5kg für 850 Euro.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257718
> 
> ...


 

Hallo zusammen

Tolles Rad.
Aber fairerweise sollte man, auch wenn man eine Restekiste hat, den Preis für die Teile mit einrechnen.
Es ist dann ein erheblicher Unterschied.
Ich denke die 850 sind dann nicht zu halten.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## rboncube (23. August 2013)

Schon klar. War ja auch ein Beispiel das man auch mit eingeschränktem Budget was schönes und leichtes aufbauen kann. Die Skareb hab ich bei ebay für 70 Euro bekommen, die RX Bremsen für 90,-

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (24. August 2013)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Es ist dann ein erheblicher Unterschied.
> Ich denke die 850 sind dann nicht zu halten.



Geht leichter für den Preis auch ohne Restekiste.


----------



## Taurus1 (24. August 2013)

Zum Beispiel?


----------



## steff76 (24. August 2013)

pebcak schrieb:


> Geht leichter für den Preis auch ohne Restekiste.



Das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.

Grüße
Steff76


----------



## rboncube (25. August 2013)

Gebrauchte Teilezum Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt oder ebay.

Gruß Rene


----------



## pebcak (25. August 2013)

Die Teile wo man preiswert viel Gewicht sparen kann ausreizen und preislich vertretbare mässig leichte wo das eben preisintensiver wäre. Wir haben uns beim 26" Kinderrad auch gegen Federgabel entschieden, da imho unnötig. Gabel und Rahmen zusammen beliefen sich auf 200 (zusammen 2400g), etwas mehr Geld investierten wir bei den Laufrädern (300 1400g), die mein Sohn mittlerweile am 2. Rahmen fährt und er wird sie auch an einem 3. Rahmen fahren können. Das war der Grundstock für das leichte 26" Kinderrad. Mit 850 geht einiges, man muss halt genau schauen und gezielt kaufen. 

Ich hoffe ihr kennt die Seite:

http://www.lbmnts.de/Mountainbike.html


----------



## superseven77 (25. August 2013)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Tolles Rad.
> Aber fairerweise sollte man, auch wenn man eine Restekiste hat, den Preis für die Teile mit einrechnen.
> ...




Hallo zusammen

Natürlich macht es jeder unterschiedlich.
Der eine nimmt nur Neuteile, der nächste mixt alt und neu und noch ein anderer schweißt sich einen Rahmen selber.
Alles für sich tolle Räder die dann daraus entstehen.
Nur wenn jemand einen Preis nennen möchte, dann sollte man auch die Restekiste oder die geschenkten Teile miteinrechnen. 
Es ist sonst für viele nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## trifi70 (25. August 2013)

Mit Federgabel oder ohne ist aber Äppel mit Birnen. Will nicht über Sinn oder Unsinn diskutieren, aber sowohl bei Gewicht als auch Preis ist die Federgabel halt ein fetter Posten.


----------



## pebcak (25. August 2013)

Mit Federgabel wirds halt in den Grundteilen 120 teurer und 600g schwerer, hier geh ich von der imho sehr leichten und erschwinglichen Manitou R7 Super Absolute  oder Absolute Elite aus. Aber selbst da kann man bei nem guten Mix von Neuerwerb und Ebay bei unter 9kg für 850 landen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. August 2013)

Was wiegt die Gabel? Denke um 1500. Das sind deutlich mehr als 600g. Ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage, wieviel Zeit man für die Schnäppchenjagd investieren kann. Daran hängt dann auch, ob man mit dem Budget hinkommt. Gut ist der Hinweis, bei den Laufrädern zu investieren. Das gesparte Gewicht zählt halt doppelt und das Argument der Verwendbarkeit am nächsten Rahmen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## superseven77 (25. August 2013)

Teileliste wäre auch prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

